# Michael's Ts (pics and vids)!



## Blutadler (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi!

I want to show you some of my tarantulas:

Acanthoscurria geniculata:






Aphonopelma seemanni:






Avicularia avicularia:






Brachypelma auratum:






Brachypelma boehmei:






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens:











Eupalaestrus campestratus:






Holothele incei:











Holothele sanguiniceps:






Nhandu coloratovillosus:






Poecilotheria rufilata:






Linothele fallax:






And here a video with some of them in "action"  !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_6Zqzc0Hgs

Greetings
Michael


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice pics and nice collection


----------



## Jojos (Jan 17, 2009)

The a. versicolor is on my wish list. So is the a. seemanni. You have beautiful specimen.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome collection and vid! May I ask how you got the video to be such good quality? I can't get my vids to stay good quality. :wall:


----------

